# Will a La Pavoni europiccola give me good espresso shots?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Apart from the learning curve, will the shots be as good as a pump machine at the same price?

Right now I do pour over coffee, and am not that knowledgable about espresso. Some opinions would be great.

i generally want a Pavoni because I like the idea of manually pressing, and they are beautiful. Any help would be great.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

in short yes it will especially if you get a good used one. once you master it and understand it is a 2/3 shot wonder then you will get fab results.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

2/3 shot wonder?

They are around 350 new, for a non chrome one. So do you think it is as good as a pump one at the same price?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Think as in to make 2-3 shots per 'use'/heatup


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

He means the group starts to over heat and burn the coffee after 2 to 3 shots, so you've got to leave it to cool down, I own a la pavoni and love it, a thing of Beauty, coffees pretty good too,

try getting one second hand if you can, think there pretty reliable as not a lot to go wrong unlike a electric pump machine, also you can by parts easily in the uk if they do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You could get a professional version second hand for that, yes I think they can produce absolutely Knicks out shots when you learn how to use them.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a second hand Europiccola Grand Romantica following advice on the forum. I had had a lever Gaggia 20 years ago which got 'lost' in my move to Barcelona (probably packed in a box in the outhouses with everything else!!!!). 20 years ago, I knew nothing about coffee so my results were acceptable but not stunning. I have to say, the lever has really got my passion for coffee going again. First of all, these machines work as closed boilers so they get hot, VERY HOT. However, to pull two shots of espresso they are perfect. You get really smooth, velvetty espresso with a beautiful crema from these machines. The trick is to be smooth and slow on the lever (that's my technique anyway). Your first days will be a sharp learning curve but you will be producing acceptable and then fantastic espresso in a few days. If you need more than 2 coffees, you need to cool the machine down. At a barbecue I had, I had some frozen towels in an ice bag and wrapped them round the Europiccola and they cooled them down very quickly. But your friends and family will love the quaintness and then the coffee that comes from the machine!!!!! Mine has a 1.6l boiler and you should fill it up before turning it on as once it's hot it's best you don't open to refill untill it's properly cooled!!!

These are not L1s or Stregas but they are beautiful, cute and produce nice espresso.

Compared to cheaper pump machines. I also have a Gaggia Classic here in Barcelona and I have a Silvia in England. It is different. The coffee is more velvet and smooth out of the levers because you are basically pushing the water through the puck and if you do it smoothly, the espresso is much smoother than a vibe pump. The vibe machines are also good if paired with decent grinders and decent beans and in the mornings if I'm in a rush, I often just flip the switch on the Gaggia and shower while it's warming up and make a couple of espressos before I take my girl to school and then I'll use the lever when I come home mid morning.

For the price, especially if you pick them up second hand, these are wonderful machines. I am still looking to upgrade to a Brewtus once I can justify it to myself but I will keep or upgrade my lever too!


----------



## mousebush (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a virtually unused one for sale:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12289-La-Pavonii-Europiccola-as-new&highlight=pavoni


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey ragingmammoth have a look In the for sale section one going at the moment for a good price


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

As has been previously mentioned, there is not much that can go wrong with a simple lever machine. I had a Gaggia lever (made by La Pavoni), and it produced better espresso than any similar priced electric pump version I owned. When you develop the knack and get your head around how they function, you can pull great shots. Admittedly, there is a bit more involved than flicking a switch, but that for many folk is part of the overall attraction (for others, it can be a turn-off). The key learning outcome for me was discovering the importance of temperature consistency in making good espresso. For some, it's a love/hate relationship and unfortunately many end up as kitchen decor items. On the plus side, they do hold their value well and you are unlikely to lose money on your investment.


----------

